# Grail Knight



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

So just saw this:

The Black Library - Tales from the Archive: Grail Knight (eBook)

And wondered to myself how long it will be til GW trade mark the holy grail and try to sue King Arthur/Indiana Jones/Dan Brown et al for infringement... :king:


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Heh... I see what you did there. Green Knight might be TM'd as well 

On a serious note - are these books any good? Been a while since I read any decent WHF novel.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Jacobite said:


> Heh... I see what you did there. Green Knight might be TM'd as well
> 
> On a serious note - are these books any good? Been a while since I read any decent WHF novel.


Their fairly good I think, not great but good enough. The ending to _Grail Knight_ though, you need to have read the whole series to fully appreciate it, is abso-bloody-lutely fantastic.


LotN


----------

